# Mia and Kittens



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

My foster cat and her 4 kittens:


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: She is a beauty and the little ones are gorgeous.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are sweet, mum is gorgeous to,


----------



## Montys_Mum (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Awww they are doing their best "I'm cute" poses.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwww they look so happy


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

They are so pretty,I bet you are enjoying them so much too.

Gorgeous babies.thank you for sharing them with us.

Izzie


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Just a lil update on the kids:

Poor Mia has had about enough of them and I dont blame her lol.

They are going on 6 weeks old now and they are all wee horrors. They can now climb curtains, beds and my legs lol. 

All in all I think I have a very happy, healthy bunch that will soon be looking for their forever homes. 

Will post some pics later...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad they are all doing well.:thumbup:..:thumbup:...


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Some new photos taken last night.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

And a very cute video of them playing

YouTube - Cute Kittens Playing


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  we used to have one of those tunnel things before we got Holly  :lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I love it for the fosters we get. It keeps them busy for hours:thumbup:.


----------



## KittyNoir (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww, hey are gorgeous (mum and babies!!) 

The little tortoise hair kiten looks a bit like a tiny version of my Smudge (see prfile pic), always wondered what she loked like as a kitten!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww they are beautiful, that's a job well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

KittyNoir said:


> The little tortoise hair kiten looks a bit like a tiny version of my Smudge (see prfile pic), always wondered what she loked like as a kitten!!


Oh so she dose


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Loads more piccies:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sorry that was very pic heavy.

All babys will soon be looking for homes and mum will too after spay..


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  love the one with the spots  Its amazing how gentle they can be with baby paws & not so gentle with their owners  :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how gorgeous, im loving the tortie..............:thumbup:..:thumbup:..:thumbup:.. brilliant pictures.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  love the one with the spots  Its amazing how gentle they can be with baby paws & not so gentle with their owners  :lol:


Ahh yes the spotted one is also my favoritelol. She is extremly gentle with them and they love playing with her tail and tryin to climb her legs:lol:.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> aww how gorgeous, im loving the tortie..............:thumbup:..:thumbup:..:thumbup:.. brilliant pictures.


She is a gorgeous wee thing, we have nicknamed her Mogwai.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: Louie has two spotty tail toys here they do get a bit fed up sometimes & turn round to glare at him but he just throws himself on the floor & smiles at them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Petitepuppet said:


> She is a gorgeous wee thing, we have nicknamed her Mogwai.


shes beautiful, i love the name to.:thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

My little kittens are not so little anymore. They have just turned 10 weeks old and are now all up for rehoming. One of the ginger boys went away to his new home this morning with the new name Tully. I am going to miss him loads because he was the trouble maker of the group and was best friends with my own kitten Cabbage.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thought I would update this. Well the 4 kittens all went to new homes awhile ago now, but their mum Mia is still with us.

We think Mia is about 18 months old (if not younger) as she is still very playful, she has been spayed and is now fully up to date with her jabs. Hopefully she will have a new home soon.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwww hope she gets her happy ever after home soon  x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Yeh me too. She has been here for ages now and we love her to bits but it took her a long time to settle here and to trust us completely so I think the sooner she is in her new home the sooner she can settle there. Lol if that makes any sense.

Btw if anyone who see this is interested in Mia then you need to contact the rescue centre in the link on my signature.

I will keep everyone posted on this lovely girl.


----------



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

aaah they are so cute, congratulations ^__^


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thank you. Mia is still looking for a home.


----------



## Furcoat (Sep 28, 2010)

So glad you found homes for those beautiful little furballs i hope mum soon finds hers


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks. She is such a lovely girl and really deserves her forever home.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Mia now has her every own thread
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/126048-mia.html#post1883515


----------

